# Acid: your thoughts and experiences



## Azullade (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm debating on whether or not I want to try acid. Not many people have it in my area and I've finally gotten the opportunity to do it. What do you all think? Have you ever tried it? 

I've never tried shrooms or any other sort of hallucinogens so I'd be jumping into the deep end but that doesn't bother me. I am curious, however if you would recommend that kind of thinking?

What are some things to do while on it?

Thanks for responding!


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

cguevara1885 said:


> I'm debating on whether or not I want to try acid. Not many people have it in my area and I've finally gotten the opportunity to do it. What do you all think? Have you ever tried it?
> 
> I've never tried shrooms or any other sort of hallucinogens so I'd be jumping into the deep end but that doesn't bother me. I am curious, however if you would recommend that kind of thinking?
> 
> ...


LSD will seriously challenge your perceptions of reality. Inanimate objects may talk to you, things people say will seem far more profound than they probably are, colors will bend and twist, and nothing will be as it seems. It's like a dream inside a dream, and you have to hold onto some "piece" of yourself so you don't get lost in it and have a bad trip. 

You have to keep yourself from forgetting that you are tripping. Go low dose the first time. Don't do more than two hits. The most important thing you can do is make absolutely certain that you are with someone you feel you can trust without question. 

While tripping, play with glow sticks. Watch cartoons, listen to your favorite music, try to write down what you experience, if you can do anything artistic, give that a shot too.


----------



## aprilkutie (Apr 3, 2012)

It is amazing. Don't listen to that guy, I took 4 hits total my first time. Not all at once though. Take 2 and let it set in and then go from there. It causes epiphany on top of epiphany, making it to where so many things are running through your head at the same time, you can't remember anything. You feel like you can understand what other people are trying to say or what they're feeling without them having to say anything. I would definitely watch any trippy movie you could think of, EXPLORE NATURE omfg, listen to good music with a positive message.

edit: It is my favorite drug besides bud. trust yourself and your mind!


----------



## intrasearching (Jul 15, 2011)

I would second the notion that it is imperative to exercise caution. Many people can ingest LSD with no negative consequences, but others obviously cannot, and until you experience it you aren't really going to know how you will respond.

My natural prudence would choose to take a threshold dose on the first try.

Only you know you, and above me are two opinions that in my view are equally valid for your decision.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

aprilkutie said:


> It is amazing. Don't listen to that guy, I took 4 hits total my first time. Not all at once though. Take 2 and let it set in and then go from there. It causes epiphany on top of epiphany, making it to where so many things are running through your head at the same time, you can't remember anything. You feel like you can understand what other people are trying to say or what they're feeling without them having to say anything. I would definitely watch any trippy movie you could think of, EXPLORE NATURE omfg, listen to good music with a positive message.
> 
> edit: It is my favorite drug besides bud. trust yourself and your mind!


 @aprilkutie
_
That Guy_ is older than you, and has had a few more experiences as well.


----------



## Luke (Oct 17, 2010)

I took it a lot, for a couple of years. The experience can be amazing, although, it is more often an intensely psychologically challenging and not entirely pleasant experience. I think it can be quite damaging to your mental health, particularly if it is used often. I certainly found it to be. As much as people may claim that it is an enlightening experience and I once believed that it was, I have never met anyone who has benefited from taking it and I know many people who do. I don't blame you for wanting to try it and your experience will most likely be interesting and enjoyable, but I personally wouldn't recommend people take it, or any other form of intensely mind altering drug. My advice would be to take care of your mind as it's the most important thing you have. Don't play games with it by putting strange chemicals inside it.


----------



## Luke (Oct 17, 2010)

edit: double post.


----------



## LostWorld (Feb 4, 2012)

It's a great feeling.From my experience it felt like I was in a comma my whole life and at first strip I woke up and saw life from a different point of view.to be honest I felt it enhanced my vocabulary and expanded my mind profoundly.
If you're gonna try it,I recommend you do it with someone close to you and has experience taking trips.you might wanna go to a nature park or somewhere away from society your first time.remember you're gonna be in Lucy land so yeah,you might wanna stay away from other folks your whole trip or till your visuals go away.Dont make it a habit and go in with a positive outlook,if you go with bad vibes you'll have a bad trip my friend and trust me you don't want that.Stay Positive!!! Good vibes!!!


----------



## LostWorld (Feb 4, 2012)

aprilkutie said:


> It is amazing. Don't listen to that guy, I took 4 hits total my first time. Not all at once though. Take 2 and let it set in and then go from there. It causes epiphany on top of epiphany, making it to where so many things are running through your head at the same time, you can't remember anything. You feel like you can understand what other people are trying to say or what they're feeling without them having to say anything. I would definitely watch any trippy movie you could think of, EXPLORE NATURE omfg, listen to good music with a positive message.
> 
> edit: It is my favorite drug besides bud. trust yourself and your mind![/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## VioletEvergarden (May 10, 2011)

My favorite drug ever. 

Things come alive and start breathing (Such as trees slowly waver back and forth), everything pulsating different colors, "one-ness" with nature. Truly the best feeling ever.


My advice: (caps to emphasize) YOUR EXPERIENCE WITH THIS DRUG IS DETERMINED BY YOUR MIND SET GOING INTO THE TRIP. If you think it will be bad, it WILL be bad, but if you are open and welcoming to it then you will have the best time of your life.


----------



## Shahada (Apr 26, 2010)

I haven't done LSD or any other psychedelic in years but: Don't take too much. Don't overthink it. LSD and mushrooms are very similar, LSD isn't really "the deep end" so don't worry about that. Don't try too hard to control things, just relax and go with the flow (but obviously don't be stupid). It affects everyone differently, but chances are if you start with a lower dose it will not be as crazy and dramatic and uncontrollable as some of the stories here make it out to be. As others have said, the most important thing is to make sure you are in a good mind frame when taking it and in a good environment. What a good environment is will depend on you and your personality, but I would generally say stay away from things that could cause anxiety. I think a good environment would be a private, safe place with trusted friends but YMMV. Don't take it after you just had a fight with your girlfriend or got fired from your job or something, that's asking for trouble. If you plan to smoke pot while tripping that's fine and usually a lot of fun but don't overdo it, one of my only bad experiences on a psychedelic drug (mushrooms) was the result of smoking waaaay too much pot and getting bad anxiety/paranoia, which the shrooms greatly exacerbated. If you're really worried maybe have a xanax or valium or some other benzo with you, if you're having a bad trip these will pretty much shut down your anxiety, and just knowing you have a get out of jail free card may help you relax more. If you can find LSD finding some of these probably isn't a problem. Most of all just don't overthink it, relax and have fun with your friends


----------



## William I am (May 20, 2011)

First off, a warning: LSD has been known to push some people - sometimes people who have never had symptoms before - from functioning to permanently schizophrenic psychosis(LSD and schizophrenia - Wikipedia, the free ************ read the quote from Abraham et al). It's rare, but I HIGHLY recommend trying something else first - at least a high dose of marijuana.


That said - do it when you're in a good mood, with someone you trust, know, and who is able to calm you down and talk you through things. The "if you expect a bad trip, it will cause it to be bad" is not quite accurate - it's more like if you're worried about it, then you're worried, and worried is a bad state of mind to be in when you trip.

I know a lot of people who have done it. I have some in my freezer (for a first time trial) that I'm saving until a good time to do it. If you're in doubt, you can (skeptically) read up on any drug on Erowid. It's a pretty good resource, especially the firsthand accounts. I take their "scientific" articles with a grain of salt. Trust and verify as they say.


----------



## Luke (Oct 17, 2010)

William I am said:


> First off, a warning: LSD has been known to push some people - sometimes people who have never had symptoms before - from functioning to permanently schizophrenic psychosis(LSD and schizophrenia - Wikipedia, the free ************ read the quote from Abraham et al). It's rare, but I HIGHLY recommend trying something else first - at least a high dose of marijuana.


Yep and it's not rare as you might think. I've met people who have had it happen. It's not quite permanent psychosis in their case, but they need to take medication sometimes and it's triggered whenever they use psychedelics. There is a perspective that if someone has a predisposition towards psychosis, that it will eventually manifest itself, even if they don't take psychedelics . But I don't think this is strictly true. You can have a predisposition towards something, but never have it manifest itself, unless you are in someway pushed over the edge. Psychedelics, including marijuana, can do this to some people.

I will also say that everyone I know who has used drugs on a regular basis, has been damaged by them and this includes all the regular marijuana smokers I know. For some of them, it took longer for the problems to start occurring, but they did occur in the end. So even if you don't have the worst case scenario of a psychotic episode, you can still experience very harmful effects.


----------



## aprilkutie (Apr 3, 2012)

tanstaafl28 said:


> @_aprilkutie_
> _
> That Guy_ is older than you, and has had a few more experiences as well.


And I'm sure that BECAUSE you are older than me, you've had more experiences eh? 
Don't assume anything purely on age. Mine could be completely made up, as could yours.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

I used to enjoy the taste of pizza, but then I took acid to the tongue. :sad:

Anyway, I would advise against doing LSD... You're probably gonna go do it anyway, so I don't see why you asked, but it can either be really amazing and unforgettable, or really terrible and scarring. Is it worth the risk? You decide.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

aprilkutie said:


> And I'm sure that BECAUSE you are older than me, you've had more experiences eh?
> Don't assume anything purely on age. Mine could be completely made up, as could yours.


I'm not assuming anything. You encouraged the OP to jump in full force without knowing anything about them based upon your own experiences.

If you have any experience at all, then you probably have known someone (maybe more than one) who had no business messing with psychedelics at all, because their connection with reality was already challenged before they dropped. I spent the better part of a night keeping someone on a bad trip from doing something stupid. 

It's never a bad idea to be cautious. Finding out how shallow the water by diving in head first is something we only do when we're young and stupid, not older and wiser. I dropped more than I should have the first time. I managed to do okay, but if I had to do it over again, I would have cut my first dose in half.


----------



## FlightsOfFancy (Dec 30, 2012)

tanstaafl28 said:


> I'm not assuming anything. You encouraged the OP to jump in full force without knowing anything about them based upon your own experiences.
> 
> If you have any experience at all, then you probably have known someone (maybe more than one) who had no business messing with psychedelics at all, because their connection with reality was already challenged before they dropped. I spent the better part of a night keeping someone on a bad trip from doing something stupid.
> 
> It's never a bad idea to be cautious. Finding out how shallow the water by diving in head first is something we only do when we're young and stupid, not older and wiser. I dropped more than I should have the first time. I managed to do okay, but if I had to do it over again, I would have cut my first dose in half.


I agree; I almost don't view psychedelics as 'drugs'. They aren't really purely recreational, especially at the 'heroic' doses some tout here. 

If the imbiber is looking for ecstasy, fun, pleasure etc, then they are better off with something like MDMA or Meth (although I HIGHLY discourage them). 

I actually owe the choice of one of my undergraduate degrees to psychedelics. I don't believe they 'change' your life ala hippy-1969er's, but I liken it to opening a book of your life and reading it with an altered and almost ineffable perception. 

With that out the way, I caution that the majority of trippers organize trips by strength because these are powerful TOOLS *at higher dosages and NOT RECREATIONAL (this doesn't imply NOT worthwhile):

*


> Threshold20 ugLight25 - 75 ugCommon50 - 150 ugStrong150 - 400 ugHeavy400 + ugLD50 (Lethal Dose*)12,000 ug


Erowid is a place where people, who post both the negative, positive, and neutral effects of these drugs from the most unbiased standpoint I can find (they neither sugarcoat nor malign--it's 90% science with articles from chemical journals etc)

With these I will describe levels:

*Light/thresh-hold: *At this point, you may notice a subtle high, similar to MDNA. There is an increased stimulation of mind and body. Do be careful as some consider this dose uncomfortable; it to me is "one foot in one foot out". Your perception is altered, yet you are not in 'trip space'. This is good for introductions and when you will be doing something more active.

*Common: *At this point, it is bordering recreation and tripping. You are going to start noticing marked changes in thought process. I don't mean to be typist, but w/e for PC as it's a drug chat at this point: the best I can describe is that it's super-Ni/Ne time (to put it into PerC terms). It's as if the physical world at its surface is almost insignificant, yet you still have bearings to interact when need be.

*Strong: *At this point, you are almost not here. You are in your mind's element, floating through your thoughts, having your perceptions shifted at whim of your surroundings. At this point, you will realize what Mr. Brown above was saying--*DO NOT ATTEMPT IN A BAD STATE OF MIND* Do you know how when people are drunk when they are previously depressed they become more depressive? It's like that but it magnifies the problems (or casuses of such) to an indescribable degree. THIS is why LSD WAS actually going to be used in psychotherapy. 

*Heavy:*Gone. Best word to describe it. I have no immediate experience in this realm because I was never psychologically ready for it. A common term for this dose is 'ego death'. You cease to exist as 'you'; logic and reason melt as perception is totally beyond element of logical thought yet makes its own rationality. You are dead and alive, experiencing another world of consciousness. This is only for seasoned trippers and all physical functionality/body connection is about lost. MUST have a sitter.



*On going crazy:* Oh and regarding enlivening some mental disorders; do note that a lot of these studies were done in the midst of proaganda and have survived as a dissuasion. If you do not have a history of schizophrenia etc, you are not going to suddenly develop it. In fact, you'd probably have more of a chance in 'sparking it' with alcohol binges. Syd Barret etc that people use as examples basically lived on acid, daily, hourly etc at Heavy doses. When you are out of contact with the world for that long, yes you will go crazy.

*Medications:*If you are on *anti-depressants*, you most likely have no business tripping. However, because LSD works on serotonin receptors and SSRIs block reuptake of serotonin, you most likely won't get anything out of it. I had a friend on Paxil who was angry at his dealer for selling him bunk acid. Before throwing it away, he gave it to his roomate who tripped absolute bananas. 

The converse is true for those on *MAOIS. *If you are on an MAOI, LSD will last a LOT longer and BE stronger. MAOIs are very dangerous with this drug as the amplification can be astounding (you can take a threshhold dose and be catapulted into 2060 Space Oddesy for about 2 days).


*Escaping a bad trip: *So you fucked up and got into the netherrealm? There are 2 options, one of which is about 10x less effective than the other. 

1) Go to the hospital (less effective:
Why? Since you are on a drug, you are a drug addict. There really is no 'just trying it' when it comes to medical dogma of emergency rooms. You will be put on an antipsychotic (e.g. Haldol) which actually just does more to calm you down than to stop the trip. It is humiliating, scary, and a lengthy comedown.

2) I might get in trouble for this but whatever: 
Benzodiazipines work amazingly well for settling the anxiety of a bad trip. If you have access to Xanax, Valium, etc (a lot of people are perscribed them for anxiety like candy heh), you may want to have one or two as a 'evac' pill.


----------



## farfaraway (Feb 15, 2013)

...


----------

